# Best way to deal with my neighbours mouse problem?



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

*3 blind mice....3 blind mice...*

Hi there,

I would plug that hole - maybe shove some poison in first. Hopefully it'll make it harder for them to get into the Garage. They can get through anything of a pencils diameter so I wouldn't worry about them not getting out.

Bodies in the wall - hey who hasn't got some!  

Also set lots of traps fast. I found the old snap traps or glue traps work the best (I've used peanut butter as bait).

With mice I found they didn't do a lot of damage drywall etc- just disgusting really. However if they are rats get an exterminator fast. They can chew through cables pipes etc.

Good luck.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

A poisoned mouse will try to seek water. If there are any pets, especially cats or dogs around, do NOT use poison. If they eat one or chew one up even, it could kill them too.
Use traps that they can't get to. The mice have to come out to eat at night, and they will usually get it in a trap baited with peanut butter or strong cheese. I wrap the bait in thread to catch their little teeth into. I have seen a mouse eat most of the bait and get away. That won't happen if it has a few wraps of thread mixed in it. 
Mike


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Put a big angry hungry cat in with em, problem solved:laughing::yes::thumbup:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

jackie baby, where have you been, I have not seen you around.......


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been brokenhearted not "hearing" your fabulous voice :} I miss ya dahling :yes: 
Been hiding under the rocks, had some difficult family times. My Mom passed recently, not unexpected however still not fun :{

Now that you are here you made my day way better:wink: :thumbup:


----------



## tcameron (Nov 14, 2007)

Lots of traps with bait are the answer. After trapping for a week or so seal up that hole. Then find out how they are getting in the garage/house. Go to http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/ and check out what they have there. You can get copper mesh to fill holes in the foundation they might be getting in through. You can also use bait outside as long as you follow the rules and use tamper proof bait stations. I don't like to use bait inside because those guys may die in the walls.


----------

